
Why it's important to respect your customers - illdave
http://www.penny-arcade.com/2011/12/27/just-wow1?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+pa-mainsite+%28Penny+Arcade%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
kghose
I'm very, very surprised at the company side of the exchange. I guess this is
what happens if you don't have a professional sales staff who are trained to
be tactful and polite (or can be fired for not being)

------
glenra
If this clown has, as claimed, "about 125 dedicated people to run PR, Blogs,
Articles, Videos", why doesn't he have anybody competent to run customer
relations?

------
elopinologo
Wow, that was incredible. I wonder if it is legal to treat customers in such a
disrespectful way.

------
x3c
I would hate to see these guys get away with such unprofessional and crass
behavior.

